# Chartering 1st Time & Earning ASA Bareboat Cert.



## bondgirl (Jan 29, 2011)

My husband and I are leaving for an 7 night chartering trip in the BVI mid February. We won the trip, so decided to go the extra mile and earn our ASA bareboat chartering certification while we are there.
We have owned a 19 foot ComPac for 3 years now, so we aren't new to sailing, but truth be told, I'm a bit nervous! 
We have been studying the recommended reading, etc.
Just wondering how challenging I will find the program. Also wondering if going from a 19 foot boat to a 36 foot boat will be difficult. 
Also, I hate to ask the company and sound weird, but am I correct in assuming that the instructor sleeps on the boat with us?


----------



## bondgirl (Jan 29, 2011)

Just to be specific, we are doing ASA 101, 103, 104.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes the instructor will sleep on board - in his own berth. Some sleep in the cockpit.

You are much more experienced than many students.


----------



## cherieks (Dec 11, 2006)

*Go for it*

You're going to love it! Since you've already been sailing you know the physics of what makes a boat go so you're a head of the game. Also, you've already studied the text so it will make it easier to put it all together once you get on board. The added benefit of learning in such a beautiful place should make your experience great. Don't be afraid to ask questions so that you can get the most out of your experience. Make sure you have plenty of chances to practice those things that you are unsure about. I run an ASA school in the states and it is our goal to make sure people walk away satisfied, happy and comfortable with their new found skill. So if there is one thing I can share, it is to ask those questions and make sure you get the practice you think you need. Have a blast and enjoy the turquoise water and palm trees.


----------

